
Sauce Labs - chanux
http://saucelabs.com/
======
daleharvey
browser based testing is a huge huge nightmare, mostly because of the
transient nature of web development, things get changed very rapidly and a
test suite that needs to be continously updated is less than useless.

I am surprised things like this arent more popular, although I doubt I will
ever do unit testing as a service, Im pretty interested in seeing what they
come up with.

------
andr
It kinda looks like a testing tool, but I don't get what this actually is
about. A 1-sentence description of why I need this tool, rather than a list of
features, would be much more helpful.

~~~
sah
Yeah, we know our front page is lousy right now; we've got a redesign and a
much clearer explanation in the works.

You need our service to make sure your web apps work in all the popular
browsers.

We've got a bunch of web browsers in the cloud which you can remote-control
via and API, to make sure the features of your site work cross-browser. We use
a popular open source browser automation tool called Selenium, which my
cofounder Jason Huggins created.

I'm curious whether the above description makes sense, or still leaves you
scratching your head!

~~~
sachinag
Hey, did Jason leave Chicago to help get Sauce Labs out of beta?

~~~
hugs
Through the power of the internet, I can work on Sauce Labs and Selenium from
Chicago. :-)

~~~
jakelumetta
That internet sure is cool :)

------
bdittmer
Checkout www.browsermob.com. They offer essentially the same service and let
you try it out first.

~~~
hugs
They're not the same service. Browsermob does load testing. Sauce Labs does
acceptance (aka functional) testing. When you want to make sure every feature
of your site works in every browser, use Sauce.

During our beta, we'll let you try sauce's service for free if you ask nicely
(and answer a few questions).

------
swombat
I'd pay good money for a Selenium that worked ( _well_ ) with Flex. Note:
FunFX need not apply.

------
Pistos2
The site is unclear as to whether you can do anything without paying first.

